# Level Partner für zwei Chars gesucht



## Qobus (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich hatte vor mir einen neuen WoW Account zu erstellen und darauf schnellstmöglich zwei Chars hochzuleveln.

Dazu kaufe ich eine Battlechest und mein "Partner" fungiert praktisch als Werber. 

 

Die Vorteile, die dadurch entstehen sollten euch bekannt sein (300% XP, Teleport zum Partner, Gratis Spielzeit für die Werber etc).

 

Was ich erwarte:

- möglichst 3x/Woche online (Abends 2-3 Stunden)

- Kein kompletter Neuling was WoW betrift (bin selbst noch nicht so lange dabei)

- Selbstständig

 

Bevorzugen würde ich die auf der Allianzseite zu spielen, habe aber auch nichts gegen die Horde, falls du darauf bestehst 

Realm ist mir vollkommen egal, solange es kein RP-Server ist.

 

Kleiner TS3 Server ist vorhanden auf dem man sich treffen kann.

Gerne auch um Einzelheiten zu besprechen.

 

Bei Interesse bitte eine Kommentar darunter oder eine PN an mich


----------



## smoochkitty (18. März 2015)

Besteht noch Interesse ?


----------

